
Show HN: Don't manage projects. Manage your life - kelvin_angstrom
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/angstrom-life
======
qnsi
Chatbot:

\- When I register I have to put my name. Then the bot asks me what's my name

\- Talking with a bot is a frustrating ux. I don't have any choices on what I
want to answer and it takes some time for new text to appear. I would prefer
to just read a intro post

\- switching the lights after the talk is quirky, I am neutral about this, but
maybe give user a choice here? Since you make UX in the form of a chatbot

\- After clicking bye bye I see the bot sends me something but I can't read it
as I am moved to another screen.

Plan:

\- Clicking over to PLAN tab and clicking on Life Goal it's not obvious how to
delete Life Goal.

\- Also there is some css problems there
[http://prntscr.com/nh4ppw](http://prntscr.com/nh4ppw)

\- Ok I can see trash icon next to the Task, but it took me a while... Still
not sure how to Delete life goal

\- Ok seems I have to delete first the tasks, then I can delete the life goal.
Maybe it makes sense with user defined life goals, but the ones you populate?

\- I deleted all the life goals and I didn't know how to create new one. I can
see button on the left down, but it adds a task?

\- Now I see I can click "make life goal on a task" I would still move add new
task button somewhere to the Planning>Hierarchy tab (duplicate it so you can
click it in two places)

\- Making child task on the life goal suddenly creates Milestone. I was
expecting this, but I think user should see "create milestone" not "create
childtask"

\- On routine tab you suddenly have normal X to delete. I think this is better
than trash icon but you should settle on one of these

\- Don't understand the feeling tab. I would add explainer. Is this shown
anywhere else in the workflow? What's the purpose?

\- I still have Plan my day in my backlog even though I deleted it.

WORK

\- After clicking to WORK I got confused by 4 red squares. After all this time
spent on your platform I finally saw the info icon, but it doesn't explain 4
squares for me.

\- On the first square, clicking plus million times is a bad ux. Why not just
let user write 30? if it takes 30 minutes?

\- clicking outside the modal should close it

\- 0.17 is not how time is written. It should be 0:17

Overall I won't be using your product. I don't think it fits my workflow that
good.

Piece of advice for you, don't focus on desktop apps now, focus on mobile
apps. In my opinion this would be of bigger value than desktop apps.

~~~
kelvin_angstrom
Hi qnsi,

Sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I agree with much of what you said and
I will remedy as much of them as I can, as soon as I can.

I'm not a developer, this was a really steep learning curve for me. It's a
side project and yesterday was the release. Lots of work to do to flesh it out
into a mature product.

I appreciate the time and effort that you put in to write the comment. It is
very detailed.

Kind regards, Kelvin

~~~
qnsi
I admire your efforts, and I hope I wasn't to harsh with criticism. Main
reason why I don't think I would use your product is rigidness of systems like
this. I looked into complice.co some time ago and this is another good try at
achieving what you do, but for me personally I prefer the flexibility of
pen&paper with ability to update how I try to do this kind of goal/task
tracking.

I hope you achieve success, I saw your submission got a lot of traction on
producthunt, so it seems all is good

~~~
kelvin_angstrom
No don't worry, I didn't take it personally. I appreciated your effort. It was
useful for me. It was the harshest feedback I've gotten so far but I'm fine
with that. I totally understand that these things are not for everyone. Thanks
again. Kelvin

